# OTA Frustration



## robbers (Jul 19, 2005)

Didn't see this covered yet. Have been having continual problems getting a consistent OTA signal, particularly on the local CBS affiliate. Am in Nashville, farthest OTA broadcast antenna is 12 miles, have tried an outdoor Winegard uni-directional and an indoor amplified Samsung. The Samsung is giving me a signal strength of over 80 on CBS, but am still suffering dropouts.

Funny thing is that wind seems to affect signal locking. No wind, it's usually fine. With any wind, signal dropouts are rampant.

I'm stumped and frustrated as is the antenna guy who has been here three times. Any advice?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

At less than 12 miles, I'd say your signal is getting overloaded, meaning you're getting too much signal. Try connecting a 6dB attenuator in your antenna line to dial down the signal.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Or try the Samsung without the electricity plugged in


----------



## robbers (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks for the input, guys. Did try unplugging the amp on the Samsung, signal dropped to mid-60s and even more dropout ocurred. 

Two questions:

1) Could this problem be caused by the 942?

2) Any idea why wind makes the problem so much more prevelant? I'm sure it does but can't figure out why.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Is your local CBS multicasting? The blocking with a strong signal sounds more like a station power, or bancwidth issue


----------



## robbers (Jul 19, 2005)

Geezer, am sorry to say I don't understand what multicasting means in this context. CBS here is broadcasting an analog signal as well as the HD signal. Is that what you mean?


----------



## robbers (Jul 19, 2005)

Geezer, I think you've brought up the relevant issue: why is there such a severe dropout problem with such good signal strength. Again, I can't figure out why the wind is a factor. And still wonder if it's a quirk in my 942 receiver?


----------



## robbers (Jul 19, 2005)

By-the-way, I use an HDMI connection, might that be causing part or all of the problem?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

robbers, I think you ignored my post to you. I think your problem is due to overload, and you'll be well served by installing the attenuator. You can get one at Radio Shack for about $3.


----------



## robbers (Jul 19, 2005)

No, wasn't ignoring you at all. Had already planned a trip to Radio Shack tomorrow for the part. I'm just trying to gather any and all information I can. This has been going on for a couple months and am trying to get it figured out before the opening day of college footbal...if you know what I mean. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

You bet, and good luck. You're close enough to the towers (assuming that they're broadcasting at anything resembling full power) that you should be able to pick up all of the signals just fine using a UHF remote stub antenna...


----------



## robbers (Jul 19, 2005)

Hey, Mark, Radio Shack didn't have the 6db attenuator you recommended, so I got the adjustable one (0 - 20db). It hasn't solved the problem although I can continue experiementing with it. I still am perplexed by the fact that the wind creates dropouts, especially confusing when I use the indoor antenna. Oh, and the signal seems to fluctuate pretty wildly from moment to moment, just can't seem to lock in on a consistent signal. Man, this is frustrating. Am open for suggestions. Thanks, Rob.


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

Are there any trees or other things in the line of sight for the antenna that might be casuing issues with wind?


----------



## robbers (Jul 19, 2005)

I've been experimenting back & forth between the amplified indoor Samsung and the outdoor omni-directional Winegard Metrostar. There was a tree 15 feet from the outdoor antenna, but I trimmed it way below sight line. There are other trees, but maybe 1/2 mile away. No trees in my living room, so shouldn't effect my Samsung...joking, yeah, there would be trees in the sight line of the indoor Samsung. The wind thing really has me baffled. Thanks for your time, appreciate it.


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

You might want to make sure the connections are tight. Wind could cause a even a tight bad connection to short out.


----------



## robbers (Jul 19, 2005)

Okay, will do, thanks Dr. Wish you made housecalls.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Wind also can move trees into your LOS, causing multipathing. You may very well be in an area of severe multipath, meaning that the only way you will solve this is to go with a very directional antenna, which neither of the antennas you have now are.


----------



## robbers (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks, Mark, yeah I suspect multipathing is at least one of the causes, maybe the only one. You think an outdoor 4-bay would be a good choice for this, or something else?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yeah, that would probably be an excellent choice - something like the Channel Master 3021. I use one of those myself.


----------

